
Lucidity – visual data debugger - delian66
http://symbolflux.com/projects/avd
======
stareatgoats
Yea, saw this too just now, in a comment to another post here on HN by the
creator.

I have only been able to scan the surface but initial reaction one of utter
awe. I have not seen anything similar anywhere, have I missed something?

~~~
delian66
I have not seen anything like it either. The idea at the bottom of the page
was especially thought provoking for me:

>>Our problem is that we have too much data, too rapidly evolving—and we need
ways of automatically eliminating less relevant subsets of that data,
retaining only the most essential parts. Lucidity is an attempt to build one
of these 'abstractoscopes.'

It is somewhat strange to me that we as programmers have tools to instrument
our production systems with metrics, so that they can be monitored and their
behaviour understood through visualizations, while at the same time, we use
printf and debuggers that show mainly textual information while developing. It
is said that a picture is worth more than a thousand words (which describe the
same picture).

